# USA - CANADA Gold Medal Game



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

So, is anyone watching this game today? They said 70% of Canada will be watching, and there are just as many Americans that will be watching. It will be a great game.

Go USA!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Go Canada!!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I'll be watching it go USA! I think Canada has revenge on its mind it should be an awesome game.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Yesssir!

Go Canada!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am RECORDING it on VHS :lol.

*Go USA*


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol surprisingly, i know quite a few people watching it here in the states. all i've seen today is go USA hockey lol. i think its the most exciting part of the winter Olympics for most. tho its too boring for me to get into today lol- maybe another year.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Toews!!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Go USA!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol- honestly if this damn tv worked i might actually watch a minute.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Perry!!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

LOOOOOOUUUUUuuuuuu !!!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Holy hell, this game is taxing my cardiovascular system.

GO TEAM CANADA!


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Kanada wins gold :eyes:eyes:eyes:yay:yay:yay


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

.........oh nooooooooo.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

kos said:


> .........oh nooooooooo.


*has a heart attack*


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

panic attack is looming....er I mean overtime.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I hate when teams sit on a one goal lead like that... always comes back to bite them in the ***!


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Maybe if I yell obscenities at my TV louder...

*Has panic attack*


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I am in Europe and they are even reporting on it over here! lol

Go Canada!


----------



## Catiey (Sep 13, 2009)

kos said:


> Kanada wins gold :eyes:eyes:eyes:yay:yay:yay


* WOW*, good job jinxing it.:no


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Crosby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

****in' eh!!!!!!!


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Catiey said:


> * WOW*, good job jinxing it.:no


 you were saying something? GTFO :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Good game


----------



## Catiey (Sep 13, 2009)

Your lucky Mr.:wife Amazing game.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeeeeeaaaaaaahhhhhh!!:yay


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Yesssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Luuuuuuoooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

During the medal presentation the Americans looked like kids compared to the Canadians.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Vital signs are are starting to return to normal. lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well done Canada!!!!!!!! \o/


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Ospi said:


> Well done Canada!!!!!!!! \o/


:yes


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Congrats Canada!!!
That was one of the best hockey games I've seen in a long time!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

How do you like them apples USA


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i love apples actually. congrats canada lol.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Hehe congrats, you Canadians... that was a great game.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Canada!!
I :heart Sidney Crosby!

Great game USA!!

:group


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Goooooooold!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

woooooooooo lol. This is the next best thing to the canucks winning a cup for me. Most gold medals in winter olympic history. This is going to be as legendary as '72.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

GnR said:


> This is the next best thing to the canucks winning a cup for me.


Especially if the game is going to be against Sabres


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

GnR said:


> This is going to be as legendary as '72.


'72 had a little more cultural significance but this can be #2 :clap


----------



## Ritchie (Nov 10, 2008)

that crosby goal was one of the sweetest things I have ever seen. (not that is was an amazing goal just watching it happen)

I am suprised i surivied that game lol Go Canada!



Prodigal Son said:


> During the medal presentation the Americans looked like kids compared to the Canadians.


thats one of the reasons the americans did so much better then expected, in turin the team was full of old men, same with Canada


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Prodigal Son said:


> During the medal presentation the Americans looked like kids compared to the Canadians.


The average age on the USA team was about 26.5, which was the youngest in the tournament.
Average age on Canada was 28.

Way to go Canada!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GnR said:


> woooooooooo lol. This is the next best thing to the canucks winning a cup for me. Most gold medals in winter olympic history. This is going to be as legendary as '72.


It is for us, too, but for completely different reasons....

The first bobsled (4-man) gold in 62 years, the first ever Nordic Combined medals - one of those guys is carrying the US flag in the closing ceremonies, and 37 medals (the most ever for us in one Winter Olympics)

I am not sure what Canadians think of Sidney Crosby (interesting name for a young chap, I like it  ), but he came off as pretty humble. I liked how he was focused on the game and not what was going on afterwards. I have a little more appreciation for the sport knowing that I have two stepcousins in the sport (one in high school, the other in college) - their father is originally from Canada.

*Oh, and this was the first Olympic Games I have seen with an athlete sharing my last name exclusively (not hyphenated). He was on Canada's hockey team, of all places :lol.


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

This should make for an interesting game on tuesday...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I am happy for you guys. It turns out the medals were the same for men and women.

Mr. Crosby was asked about hockey getting more attention. It's kinda true. My high school started a hockey team just last year - we aren't a big town, but we have a high school hockey team....and a lacrosse team! Where were they when I was in high school! :lol

Oh, and I feel bad for the hockey puck. So much abuse!


----------



## No Surprises (Nov 1, 2009)

It was truly something.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Canada came back for the win!

I may sometimes criticize this country but I think there's no place like home...go Canada!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am not sure what Canadians think of Sidney Crosby (interesting name for a young chap, I like it  ), but he came off as pretty humble. I liked how he was focused on the game and not what was going on afterwards.


He's been getting media training since he was about 14 and as such gives the most boooring interviews ever.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Why? Well, it was short, but he did seem okay.

I look more like Prince William than he does, by the way .


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

that was a very interesting game. For some reason i knew the US would score near the end to tie it. It was great drama and a great way to win in OT. I'm just glad we won on home soil after the disappointment of the Turin 02 olympics.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

In some ways I always enjoy the 'home' team winning the big game in front of all their fans, so it wasn't that big of a defeat for team USA. It would have been devastating had the USA got that goal with 24 seconds left and won.  But that is what separates the good hockey games from the historic and epic ones. 

It was a fitting end to a great Olympics.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

zookeeper said:


> He's been getting media training since he was about 14 and as such gives the most boooring interviews ever.


Sure, his interviews are boring if you are comparing him to somebody like, lets say Roenick. But in general, his answers are basically the same as 90% of other hockey players would say. They all say the same things, the only guys that differ in their answers are the cocky ones.

He does a lot better in interviews than i would, thats for sure. I'd be so anxious i'd probably faint! lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Even though the US lost, I am still glad I got it on tape. Mr. Roenick was pretty cool, too. Is he Canadian? He got verclempt during the game, too.

And then, to see Al Michaels on NBC (an oddity as he works on ABC) - the same guy who proclaimed "Do you still believe in miracles?!" when the USA beat the Soviet Union in the 1980 Lake Placid Olympics. You knew this game was a big deal when he was on with Bob Costas. The game announcer was really neat. I was impressed with his commentary.

....and another note. :lol Mr. Miller's hockey mask with Uncle Sam showing muscle and a USA Olympic tattoo was priceless. He and Mr. Luongo need a payraise FAST! :lol


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Great game and I enjoyed the whole tournament. The Swiss couldn't beat many people but they played better than expected, and the CR, Russia, Finland, Sweden, and Slovakia were all tough as expected.

I'm a hockey fan first and I enjoyed the action. Congats to Canada.

PS. If the US had won, I'd be gloating like a mofo. This forced graciousness just isn't me .


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Oh the irony of Neil Young taunting me in my own signature .


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

^I was so disappointed I didn't watch the closing ceremonies and missed Neil!!


BUT.....

I got the game in!!!!! Obviously!!!
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Floating on clouds today!!!!!
GGGGGOOOOOLLLLLDDDDDD!!!


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Atticus said:


> Great game and I enjoyed the whole tournament. The Swiss couldn't beat many people but they played better than expected, and the CR, Russia, Finland, Sweden, and Slovakia were all tough as expected.


Swiss had an excellent goalie, perhaps he's the main reason they made it this far. Although I have to say Switzerland is getting better every year and they are no longer a team that you can push around easily like Norway. 
Slovakia was also very impressive and I was really hoping they would get the bronze.
I didn't really see toughness with Sweden, Finland and CR. In fact I thought they did horrible for the teams of their magnitude.
As for Russians, they obviously confused ice hockey with figure skating 

Overall I think our team did really good, considering the numerous articles I've read how the US has the worst possible team assembled and most likely won't even make it to the quarterfinals. The loss to the Canadians was not nearly embarrassing as the one 8 years ago in SLC.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Canada won as expected. I mean, that's what happens when you have 14 NHL All-Stars assembled on the same team. Them losing in hockey would be like the USA losing in basketball during the Summer Olympics.

With that said.. the accumulative score shows that the USA really beat Canada 7 to 6 :b


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

^ Quiet down you


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

haha I'm just teasing

how about this one

Candada: Barely better than America at a sport they invented.

haha saw that one on textsfromlastnight and laughed


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey hiimnotcool, I seem to remember some "gold not realistic" crack you made lol. Thank you sidney crosby.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Crosby has a stanley cup, olympic gold, world junior gold, art ross, hart, and pearson all by 22, that's pretty absurd.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

GnR said:


> Hey hiimnotcool, I seem to remember some "gold not realistic" crack you made lol. Thank you sidney crosby.


hahaha did you have a heart attack when Parise scored with seconds left?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> hahaha did you have a heart attack when Parise scored with seconds left?


I think I threw up a little.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

irishK said:


> I think I threw up a little.


My dad offered my mom a chicken wing and she shouted, "I CAN'T EAT RIGHT NOW."


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

I live in the U.S. but I'm canadian so I was rooting for Canada. I was watching with a bunch of USA fans and they were trash talking the entire game. I was getting soooo pissed! But when Sidney Crosby scored in overtime, I had the last laugh! HAHAHAHA!

GOOOOO CANADA!!!!!


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Heck I live in USA but still rooted for Canada cause canada ROX


----------



## Ritchie (Nov 10, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Even though the US lost, I am still glad I got it on tape. Mr. Roenick was pretty cool, too. Is he Canadian? He got verclempt during the game, too.


Mr. Roenick as in Jeremy Roenick? Was at the game? It would be interesting to see if he had a US or canadian jersey on. He was really sour at the US for leaving him out in turin.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I never knew so many people were into hockey. Nice! 

I think I just watch for the collisions and like it when they're skating fast/scrambling for the puck. I used to live in Minnesota and hockey was huge there.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

hiimnotcool said:


> haha I'm just teasing
> 
> how about this one
> 
> ...


Bragging rights for "almost winning"? :sus

Canada - #1 in the world at the sport they invented.

Now THAT is worth the bragging rights!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ritchie said:


> Mr. Roenick as in Jeremy Roenick? Was at the game? It would be interesting to see if he had a US or canadian jersey on. He was really sour at the US for leaving him out in turin.


He was a commentator this time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Prodigal Son said:


> I never knew so many people were into hockey. Nice!
> 
> I think I just watch for the collisions and like it when they're skating fast/scrambling for the puck. I used to live in Minnesota and hockey was huge there.


Yeah, what the puck? I have only been to a few games, and have ALWAYS worried about taking a puck to the forehead. Every time.

During the game, I was shocked to see the glass wobble the way it did. :lol


----------



## Ritchie (Nov 10, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> He was a commentator this time.


Oh I didn't think he was playing, I meant a spectator. I know he is long gone. Toughest skilled american player imo. I still remeber him playing with his jaw wired shut in the playoffs. lol


----------



## Ritchie (Nov 10, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yeah, what the puck? I have only been to a few games, and have ALWAYS worried about taking a puck to the forehead. Every time.
> 
> During the game, I was shocked to see the glass wobble the way it did. :lol


If it didn't wobble there would be alot more injuries. The boards have got to have some give.

I have a puck from an Ottawa senators game, bounced off some ladies head in front of me. It wasn't serious so I didn't give it so her (Muahahaha)


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Atari82 said:


> Heck I live in USA but still rooted for Canada cause canada ROX


Your my favorite American.

The edge of my seat is broken thanks too those 2 posts we hit in the third period.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

It was a good game. I was happy that USA at least tied the game to get it to overtime.


----------

